# Improvised Oratorio in London!



## Rob Stroh (Apr 21, 2017)

Members of Epiphany and the Musicians' Network are delighted to invite you to an extraordinary World Première on Friday 28th April at 7.30pm.

We will be performing a fully improvised Oratorio entitled 'The River' at St Sepulchre's Church, Holborn Viaduct London, EC1A 2DQ, featuring Soprano April Fredrick, Countertenor Péter Bozi and a 20 piece orchestra.

Using many traditional oratorio texts but no written music, this exciting musical experiment is a feat that has never been attempted before!

This will be totally immersive experience with the musicians moving around the performance space throughout the concert.

Many of the musicians perform regularly with professional orchestras and ensembles around the UK and Europe, including the Hallé, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, English Chamber Orchestra amongst many others.

April Fredrick (soprano) has recently premièred as soloist in Joubert's 'Jane Eyre' to critical acclaim both for her performance and for the recently released recording of the work.

Entry is free!

Event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/187912425044561


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds fascinating, I'm game.

I can't attend though, I'm 4000 miles away from London. Do you know if this event will be broadcast on TV, radio, internet?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Rob Stroh (Apr 21, 2017)

It won't be broadcast but will be filmed and may possibly be put online.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rob Stroh said:


> It won't be broadcast but will be filmed and may possibly be put online.


That would be nice, thanks in advance.


----------

